# what is the best 2 person skiff



## Capt. Matt Hodges (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm looking to add a small skiff to my arsenal. I'm am looking at the Gheeno for space reasons. I'm also looking at the 16' traditional skiff options. 
I'm looking to see what opinions are out there for this. Fishing Mosquito Lagoon and the New Smyrna Beach back country waters primarily!
This boat will also be a stepping stone for my son to learn to operate (10 years old) and consider as his- to go fishing on (with me going with him of course!)


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I would consider one of these hog island skiffs with a 15-20 portable tiller and an iPhone with the Life 360 app running on it.

http://charleston.craigslist.org/bod/5545201084.html
https://www.life360.com/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I really love my Saltmarsh 1444v. It's a hell of a skiff. I suggest you add them to your list and check them out.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Forget the Gheenoo if you son is going to use it. Too tippy no room and can't take any chop. But it's skinny because it basically a Canooe with a motor

Get any 16' tiller. Call Harry Spear or Towee


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

There are lots of excellent skiff choices out there. I would still keep the Gheenoe on your list for consideration. There are many different models and some take chop better than others. With that said I have owned the same 13' Gheenoe since 1982. I have used it for numerous duck hunting trips on the Indian river with no problems. My son cut his teeth on the 13 and had lots of fun with his friends on the St. Johns River near Jacksonville. I had a 15.4' NMZ that I fished in ML and that performed well also. Currently I have hull #1 of the LT25 that was built in 2007. This boat is very stable for a small skiff and handles chop well. I have had it out on the ICW in 40 MPH gusts and it performed fine, just need to pay attention to what you are doing like you would on any small boat. The three Gheenoe hulls that I would recommend for your application as you described would be in order: LT25, Super, and the Classic. Another thing to consider if it is important to you is the social aspect of the boat you choose. The Gheenoe boat owners are very active in having owner get togethers throughout the year in Florida. We just had a kids rally out of the Jolly Gator on Hwy 46 this last weekend http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=28839 . In the last year we have had Rallies in Key Largo, Everglades City, Ft Myers, Ft. Pierce, Jacksonville and St. Augustine to name a few.

Whatever boats make your short list do a wet test on them. Good luck with your search!


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd ad the cayo17 to the list.


----------



## Capt. Matt Hodges (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the detail information.
I am leaning to the lt25. I've just never owned a Gheenoe nor driven one (lt25), for someone that has driven just about every boat out there!


Whatever boats make your short list do a wet test on them. Good luck with your search![/QUOTE]


----------



## medic1 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been running an Gheenoe NMZ for 6 years but it's just to small for me and the wife. I was in the same boat when looking for a new skiff. I narrowed it down to a couple of choices and I went with a new LT25. I can tell ya it is not a canoe with a motor! It's rock solid with me,wife, and 6yr old daughter and it fit my strict budget were as the others did not with all I wanted it to have. Great skiff but obviously not for everyone. Here is a size comparison to my nmz-good luck with your decision!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If a teenager is going to be running it, you want something inexpensive and indestructible. A G3 1548 VBW with a 15 hp tiller motor and no bells and whistles will do the trick.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I like a Gheenoe Classic 

Handles more like a real Boat ...

The LT is fine , it just slides around corners ...
Not good for me on tight twisty rivers ...


----------



## Fishman01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Carolina Skiff J14. Ultra stable and can take a beating from your son.


----------

